# Please Id This Fish!



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

Found this little guy at a big als. been wanting to get back into the hobby, and this guy re sparked my fire for piranhas. He was labeled as Gold Piranha. is this a gold rhom? mac?

Hes a finger chaser!

Eric


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Not the best pic for ID purposes, but I'd say it looks like a little mac.

Moved to Piranha Species ID...


----------



## wisco_pygo (Dec 9, 2009)

i'd guess mac too. need a side photo for confirmation.


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

I agree that it's a Mac, but a side pic would clear things up real quick.


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

any further information on Macs? are they aggressive species?

skittish? bold? my Pygos in the past were not very bold, and scared easily.


----------



## wisco_pygo (Dec 9, 2009)

macs are *bold*


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

wisco_pygo said:


> macs are *bold*


any further information on them>? or a place to find it. tank requirements. preferred lighting. growth. special diet?


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

You said in first post its a finger chaser so you know its bold, its a Mac, very very slim chance a gold rhom chase finger at that size. Care n requirements be same for a single rbp.you definitely won't be disappointed in a Mac!


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Yep...its a little S. maculatus...you can see the clear tail band. Probably best kept solo unless you can get find more of the same species at that size. My guess is he is probably captive bred. A 40 breeder would make a nice tank for the little guy. I have never found characteristics like "Bold" to be attached to a species but rather the individual fish. That variant grows to about 8" and as with most Serrasalmus...they grow more in the first year and then slow way down. Diet should consist of white fish....I feed catfish as the staple diet for my fish. Lighting really depends on what you like. He would probably rather be in an unlit tank.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

IMO macs in general could be labeled bold. Unlike other piranha its only once n a while that you see a Mac that's not a finger chaser at even 2"-2.5". I can't think of anyone that owns a Mac that isn't bold & aggressive at any size.honestly if I knew someone that had a Mac that wasn't bold I'd say its the owners fault, wrong setup or something simple is wrong. IMO macs are the boldest piranha out there! No other piranha comes close to the percentage of each fish being aggressive as a Mac.


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Yep...its a little S. maculatus...you can see the clear tail band. Probably best kept solo unless you can get find more of the same species at that size. My guess is he is probably captive bred. A 40 breeder would make a nice tank for the little guy. I have never found characteristics like "Bold" to be attached to a species but rather the individual fish. That variant grows to about 8" and as with most Serrasalmus...they grow more in the first year and then slow way down. Diet should consist of white fish....I feed catfish as the staple diet for my fish. Lighting really depends on what you like. He would probably rather be in an unlit tank.


 by unlit im assuming you mean a low light tank. or are you saying no light at all?

thanks for the info btw. anything else would be good. does anyone have any pictures of some solo mac setups?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Im saying if it were up to him...he would probably be happiest with the lights off....so any lighting really depends on you. What lighting you do have I would suggest putting on a timer so he can get used to a schedule.


----------

